# 942- L288 Release Notes and Discussion



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Last night I checked and my 942 shows software rev L288. I haven't seen any info on it anywhere. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## portagent (Jan 5, 2006)

Spoke to Dish CS techie last night for 2 hours, sEems we may have had a power surge yesterday afternoon in Spring,TX . Screen went black and my 942 goes through the motions, but wont boot up even with re-start, cold start, even disconnect all cables and re-connect. Had a monster cable power strip surge protector and a whole house surge protector as well. hmmm

Good News: moved my install date for the 622 up to Tuesday. YEA

Gonna miss this old girl.
Anyone have a better surge protector out there for my new unit.
Thanks
Louis


----------



## MichaelGS (Aug 19, 2005)

kmcnamara said:


> Last night I checked and my 942 shows software rev L288. I haven't seen any info on it anywhere. Anyone else notice this?


Yep, it spooled yesterday....early morning.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Surprising there aren't any release notes yet.


----------



## MichaelGS (Aug 19, 2005)

kmcnamara said:


> Surprising there aren't any release notes yet.


Maybe Jon can update us? The L2.88 is listed as the current software for the 942 on the dishnetwork software versions page.


----------



## dumbguy (Jun 3, 2006)

It fixed the un-pause/no audio for a second issue! Found that one out last night. Yay dish!


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I have no official info. I see it fixed the pause/audio delay problem. I will try to get some official info tommorow (Sat) may not happen till monday or tuesday with the holiday and all.

PS: Happy fourth to all!


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

Did not fix the video freeze up audio still works problem.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Works great for me.


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

Hmmm...I lost all my timers about a week ago and couldn't figure out why. It appears that this occurred about the same time as the "upgrade" to L288. Anyone else lose their timers?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

There were a few miscellaneous fixes that went into this release. They
are:


Fix for momentary audio loss when unpausing an event
Fix for receiver reboot caused by Front panel power or Front Panel mode
key presses 
Fix for getting stuck in 015 popup(acquiring satellite signal)
Fix for DVR rewind/skip forward going to end of file or live


Sorry for the delay in getting the info, but it was a holiday weekend. I am joining the L288 discussion thread into this one.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Jon.


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

Jon,

Do you know if they are working on the videl freeze audio continues to run problem?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I have not seen that issue for quite some time. I do not no whether it is being worked on or not. What conditions do it take to have that occur? Can you describe the steps it takes to see the audio without video?


Thanks


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

It happens randomly, does not matter if it is OTA, DVR playback or Live satellite channels. System records fine just sometimes on playback and never in the same spot. Time of day does not seem to matter either.


----------



## jetskier (Jun 11, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> There were a few miscellaneous fixes that went into this release. They
> are:
> 
> Fix for momentary audio loss when unpausing an event
> ...


Jon,

Any new developments on a universal IR to UHF-Pro adaptor for IR on TV2? Or a simple software update? This not restricted to the 942, but any dual tuner boxes.


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

Why didn't they fix the low audio issue on Tuner 1? It has about 35-40% lower volume than tuner 2 which is very annoying. I see this is #1 major issue that should be fixed than pause audio loss. Is E* even aware of this?


----------



## rscott (Jun 20, 2006)

dojoman said:


> Why didn't they fix the low audio issue on Tuner 1? It has about 35-40% lower volume than tuner 2 which is very annoying. I see this is #1 major issue that should be fixed than pause audio loss. Is E* even aware of this?


I agree, this audio issue is terrible, I am constantly having to lower and raise the volume. Does anyone know if they are working on this??

Thanks


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

jetskier said:


> Jon,
> 
> Any new developments on a universal IR to UHF-Pro adaptor for IR on TV2? Or a simple software update? This not restricted to the 942, but any dual tuner boxes.


I have no news about IR for TV2, sorry.


----------



## jetskier (Jun 11, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> I have no news about IR for TV2, sorry.


Do you have the power of suggestion? :sure:


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

I had auto update turned off and woke up this morning to find my 942 in standby. 

After L285 my 942 was working just fine (that's why I turned off update).

Now it seems I have somehow been force fed L288 and my 942 is worse off.

1) Caller ID is hit and miss.

2) Goes into standby no mater what the option is set to.

3) Random re-boot is back (this really sucks).

Have not tried HDMI, but with the re-boots who cares...


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

That is very strange. None of those problems are being reported elsewhere. Try a hard reboot and see if that helps at all.


----------



## bcnvc (Sep 9, 2005)

Does the Release Notes affect the local HD reception? The reason I ask is for at least a 2 weeks or more the signal strength has dropped and the picture loses the signal no picture. I was at 85-95% at least on NBC now I am at 65-68% , CBS was at 70-80% now at 95%, FOX is at a constant (this did not change) 95%, KPLR is at (this did not change)70%, ABC is at (this did not change)75%. I hope this is enough info.

Bill


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

bcnvc said:


> Does the Release Notes affect the local HD reception? The reason I ask is for at least a 2 weeks or more the signal strength has dropped and the picture loses the signal no picture. I was at 85-95% at least on NBC now I am at 65-68% , CBS was at 70-80% now at 95%, FOX is at a constant (this did not change) 95%, KPLR is at (this did not change)70%, ABC is at (this did not change)75%. I hope this is enough info.
> 
> Bill


Did you call your local NBC station? If that is the only channel that changed, it sounds like they are changing things or having a problem there.


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

I too have noticed OTA problems since the L2.88 upgrade.

I can no longer get WNYW-HD (FOX 5 New York City, 005-01 or 005-02). When trying to manually enter the channel in the local channel setup I enter channel 44 (their UHF HD channel) and get no signal strength. Connect the OTA antenna to my tv directly and I get 97 signal (out of possible 100).

Also WNET digital is showing a 90 on the 942 for signal but it does not lock on the signal. Again, works fine on the tv directly. 

Both these digital channels were working fine before the L2.88 upgrade.

I've tried to delete all local channels, save, then power cord reset, scan for locals, save but no luck.

Dave


----------



## bcnvc (Sep 9, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Did you call your local NBC station? If that is the only channel that changed, it sounds like they are changing things or having a problem there.


Sorry to take so long in getting back. But I have not called the stations
bill


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

My 942 started frequent reboots since the last release.... specifically the picture would freeze and about 30 seconds later it would reboot by itself. I have noticed this on different channels, SD and HD, satellite and OTA. It has been rock solid for nearly a year up until this started! Anyone else?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

john there is already a thread about this.


----------



## savecal (Mar 3, 2005)

I've been waiting patiently for something to happen to correct the loss of analog OTA channels 7, 12 and 24. They come up as selected in the System Setup "Local Channels" list, but are not there when I go back to the normal "All Channel" list. As a result, I have go to my VCR and use its tuner to get them. I get the OTA digitals for those channels O.K. with my interior Jensen powered antenna, but channel 12 (CBS) is marginal, and I have to go to analog periodically during the evening to continue watching without LOS. Right now (9:26 A.M. Pacific Time), I'm getting a realitively good signal and picture (67-68) on 012-01 & 012-02.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

savecal said:


> I've been waiting patiently for something to happen to correct the loss of analog OTA channels 7, 12 and 24. They come up as selected in the System Setup "Local Channels" list, but are not there when I go back to the normal "All Channel" list. As a result, I have go to my VCR and use its tuner to get them. I get the OTA digitals for those channels O.K. with my interior Jensen powered antenna, but channel 12 (CBS) is marginal, and I have to go to analog periodically during the evening to continue watching without LOS. Right now (9:26 A.M. Pacific Time), I'm getting a realitively good signal and picture (67-68) on 012-01 & 012-02.


(67-68) on 012-01 & 012-02 on digital channels is not "good" signal. That is at the very ragged edge as far as minimum strength to get a picture and keep it. Can you put your antenna on the roof or anything else to get a stronger signal?


----------



## savecal (Mar 3, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> (67-68) on 012-01 & 012-02 on digital channels is not "good" signal. That is at the very ragged edge as far as minimum strength to get a picture and keep it. Can you put your antenna on the roof or anything else to get a stronger signal?


Yes, I know that my digital 12 reception is marginal, although there are times when it works beautifully, and yes, I do have an additional OTA antenna piggybacking the dish that works on the lower channels. Eventually, I'm going to move the dish higher which should solve the digital 12 reception issue, but right now, I'd like the option of switching to the analog 12 through the receiver.

My problem is that I cannot get the analog version of channel 12 through my receiver if I lose the digital signal, and I used to be able to. I was getting analog 7, 12 and 24, but currently I've lost that ability. On all other local OTA analog channels (i.e., 9, 21, and higher), the receiver brings them in. When I called in to the Dish maintenance, they said they'd note down the problem. When I said that I got program descriptions for the networks in my guide, she said that that shouldn't be happening, so we've got a few strange things happening.


----------



## savecal (Mar 3, 2005)

Hello Jon,

I guess the reason for my original posting got lost in the details. What I really want is the ability to program the standard analogue channels 7, 12 and 24 to come up on my All Channel Guide. When I go to my Main Menu, System Setup, Local Channels, those channels are listed "7-0 analog", "12-0 CBS" and "24-0 analog", but when I go back out to the guide, those analog channels are missing. I do have and get "9-0 analog" and "21-0 analog". I've tried to reprogram them over and over, but without success.
Thanks,
Rod


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't get a great Analog 12 down here (w/o rotate of the antenna), but I can add your 12 and get it in the All Channel guide. I discovered a few interesting things doing it that MIGHT be worthwhile. I too see my Sacto Analog locals when I go to Add Locals and pick Analog, but they won't ever appear in MY guide because I subscribe to Sat locals and 10-00 from the sat prevents 10-00 Analog. If you do subscribe to locals, I'd think you'd have the same problem with 12-00.

I got 12-00 to appear in All Channel (and it is a choice to add to Favorites), but I don't have any OTA digitals for 12.1, ... I DO already have the Bay Area OTA digitals for 4.1, 5.1, ... in my guide, and on those channels, I'm NOT able to add 4.0 or 5.0 as analog channels. I added them (much like you must be doing) but they don't appear in All Channels or show up as choices to add to a Favorites list. I just deleted the OTA digitals for channel 5 and magically the analog 5-00 now appears in All Channels. I can't lock transmit channel 29 to get SF's 5.1 back in the guide to check if 5-00 goes away.

One of the strangest things I noticed was that while I have an Analog channel up on TV1 (HDMI or Component-RCA audio), I can put TV1 into Standby with the DISH logo and channel 12-00 audio will continue as long as TV2 isn't also in Standby. Dual mode.

Anyhow, see if you can delete 12-01, ... to get 12-00 in All Channel.

When you/they say you "shouldn't" be getting EPG info, is that because you don't subscribe to DISH locals? If you do sub to them, you shouldn't be able to get the analog of the local. If you don't sub, I understand the part about not getting EPG info (at least somewhat).


----------



## savecal (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi CABill,

Thanks for the input. I tried your suggestions, but nothing worked. Well, this evening we've now got L289 software, and, lo and behold, it fixed the missing analog channel problems; I've got 'em back. However, all is not quite well. Now, we've got a whole bunch (20 maybe) garbage analog channels and a few garbage digital channel listings located above our last valid analog channel 50. They don't seem to interfere with our "normal" valid channels, but it takes a bit of time to scroll upward through them to get to the satellite channels. Oh, I did lose the network program info, but that's O.K. if I can continue to get the analog channels. And, no, I don't subscribe to the DISH locals, but obviously, that wasn't the problem what with the changes from the new L289 update.

I plan to reboot when my wife finishes watching this evening to see if that clears up the EPG. Anyway, thanks for your help and any tech who was "listening".

Rod



CABill said:


> I don't get a great Analog 12 down here (w/o rotate of the antenna), but I can add your 12 and get it in the All Channel guide. I discovered a few interesting things doing it that MIGHT be worthwhile. I too see my Sacto Analog locals when I go to Add Locals and pick Analog, but they won't ever appear in MY guide because I subscribe to Sat locals and 10-00 from the sat prevents 10-00 Analog. If you do subscribe to locals, I'd think you'd have the same problem with 12-00.
> 
> I got 12-00 to appear in All Channel (and it is a choice to add to Favorites), but I don't have any OTA digitals for 12.1, ... I DO already have the Bay Area OTA digitals for 4.1, 5.1, ... in my guide, and on those channels, I'm NOT able to add 4.0 or 5.0 as analog channels. I added them (much like you must be doing) but they don't appear in All Channels or show up as choices to add to a Favorites list. I just deleted the OTA digitals for channel 5 and magically the analog 5-00 now appears in All Channels. I can't lock transmit channel 29 to get SF's 5.1 back in the guide to check if 5-00 goes away.
> 
> ...


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

savecal said:


> Now, we've got a whole bunch (20 maybe) garbage analog channels and a few garbage digital channel listings located above our last valid analog channel 50. They don't seem to interfere with our "normal" valid channels, but it takes a bit of time to scroll upward through them to get to the satellite channels. Oh, I did lose the network program info, but that's O.K. if I can continue to get the analog channels. And, no, I don't subscribe to the DISH locals, but obviously, that wasn't the problem what with the changes from the new L289 update.


I checked and also have L289 now. I found several Analog channels added as well - as if there was an automatic OTA scan done for the new version. Most of my "new additions" display some snowy video, but a couple are black but with audio. Menu-6-9 and you can "check" the channels you don't want in the All Channel guide and then select Delete. I did force a manual reboot and they don't reappear in my guide so I think their additions could be a one time thing.

Unchanged from L288 is the audio from Analog channels continuing to come out TV1 when it is in standby displaying the DISH logo - unless TV2 is also put into Standby. TOSLink audio stops when a TV1 is displaying an Analog channel and TV1 is put into Standby, but not HDMI (or the audio used for TV1 component connections). Dual mode of course.

You weren't "supposed" to be getting EPG info without a local subscription, but if you figure out a way to make it happen, lots of people might be interested!!


----------

